# Dropped My Chi...HELP!!! URGENT!!!



## ConnersMommy

This morning I was holding Conner and he was resting on my shoulder like he usually does. I stood up to go into the other room and my sudden movement woke him. He freaked out and struggled to get away and I lost my grip and dropped him. 

He hit our hard wood floor on his left side and I know he smacked his little head pretty hard. He yelped for a good minute or so and ran away from me and went to hide under the bed.

I finally got him to come out and he looks ok but I'm worried that looks might be deceiving in this case. I checked out all his limbs and nothing seems tender. He was blinking one of his eyes alot though right after he fell. Now both eyes seem to be normal but I dont know for sure. 

Has anybody every dropped their chi? If so, can you tell me if I need to rush him to a vet or just watch him for a while? I dont know if I need to worry about a concussion or if I'm just being paranoid. He is acting like himself...wagging his tail, bouncing and acting excited when I ask if he wants to go out, and following me around the house. Just wanted to know if anybody had ever had a similar experience and if so what did you do or what should I do? Should I be worried?


----------



## pigeonsheep

i've dropped mine before by accident. he's also flipped to the side a couple times while playing. he fell atleast 5 feet onto the wooden flooring...he gave a huge yelp too and looked hurt but then i cuddled with him for a while and he was fine  i wasn't worried as i know how much he can take. i hope your chi is fine too


----------



## ConnersMommy

Thank you

I hope so too...my husband thinks he was just really scared because he's never been dropped or even fell before. I think I may just be a bit paranoid because he's my baby and the idea that I could have hurt him is killing me. 

He's not acting hurt at all anymore so hopefully he's ok.


----------



## Tink

Tango fell off my bed a couple of times, onto the hardwood floor. Consequently he's not allowed on my bed now! But the last time it happened, I heard the "klonk" of his head hitting the floor, and he yelped really loudly, and when I jumped off the bed, he was just standing there, swaying on his feet, blinking, looking a bit dazed! I think he WAS dazed, I think he was seeing stars or whatever dogs see when they've hit their head (bones, maybe?) 

It really freaked me out. But after a few seconds he seemed to "come back" and shook his head and was acting normal again. And there were NO residual effects......not on HIM anyway. *I* sure took some time to get over it though. Worry, and guilt, and being extra careful, and guilt, and not letting him up on anything high, and guilt......took ME a couple months to really get back to normal! 

Connor sounds fine. If you're really worried, you can take him in to your Vet tomorrow and have him checked out. But it's my understanding that if there WERE anything wrong, you'd be seeing it by now. 

Don't beat yourself up. Things like that happen to the very BEST owners. They're just too quick sometimes. Just like kids.


----------



## claireeee

awh poor Conner.
Please try not to freak out, accidents happen.
If you're at all worried you could ring the vet for a chat first? x


----------



## TashaZ

My bf dropped Shadow and she reacted the same way as you described, ran away and hid under the bed and yelped for awhile but once i got to hold her and check her over she seemed fine. I watched her closely for 24 hours and she was fine. She's now over a year old and she has no problems.

I'd watch Connor for any signs of discomfort and if you are worried take him to the vet, no harm in checking! good luck


----------



## Rosiesmum

That's an awful long way for a Chihuahua to fall it was my dog I'd be picking the phone up immediately regardless of time and asking vet if I should take them in for a check up.

Equate the fall with a small child or baby falling and banging their head on a hard floor...

Concussion can manifest later as could a fractured skull and intracranial bleed....so observation is important.

Hopefully they will be fine but I always err on the side of caution with my little ones. If in doubt a chat with your vet is always a good idea.

x


----------



## Smashy

Dogs are very resiliant to knocks and drops tbh. I dropped Elmo on my tiled floor when we 1st got him, I was putting him down and he flipped out of my hand, you would have thought I had chopped all 4 legs off by the way he sqeeled. After a kiss and cuddle he was fine. He's a bit of a big-girls-blouse and cries at pretty much everything, when he does cry both my other dogs rush up to him to see whats wrong lol.

If your worried then I would take him to the vets, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## ConnersMommy

Thanks to all who showed concern for my sweet boy.

Tink...you are right. The guilt that I feel for dropping his is worse than how he feels. He's forgotten it ever happened already

I am going to the vet today just to be safe but I am pretty sure he is fine :]

Thanks again to everybody for the advice and kind words!!!!


----------



## *Princess*

let us know how it goes at the vets 
hope he is fine x


----------



## claireeee

like Anne said let us know how you get on at the vets  xxx


----------



## Lin

I'm just now reading this, and I agree with the majority that the baby is probably fine, but if too concerned, to the vet ya go. Sometimes the peace of mind is worth it.  

Ernie is my smallest and my velcro pup. I've tripped over him, fallen partially on him and he took a tumble down a full flight of steps one time. I was heartsick for days after, but they are resilient little things.

Wishing the best and waiting to hear what the vet said.


----------



## MarieUkxx

I'll be honest I've never ever dropped mine. I always hold them as my breeder taught me. It stops them jumping free. Once I was walking in the pouring rain with cookie and an umbrella down a very steep hill. I slipped and fell flat on my back. I dropped the umbrella but not Cookie. I also stepped on a large metal object that went right through my bare foot when holding Cookie and didn't drop him.

I'm not judging, I'm just saying it's best to hold them correctly at all times just in case.


----------



## MChis

Accidents happen even when we're being careful. Try not to feel too bad - I'm sure your baby is fine! I don't think I've ever dropped any of ours (though Milo jumped out of hubbys arms last week & landed in a "laying down" position. He didn't yelp & was fine. I have however, stepped on probably everyone here. LOL I just stepped on poor Marleys leg last night & he squeeled, ran & was holding his leg up for about 20 seconds before pouncing right back. I never wear my shoes in the house but I happened to have just gotten home & hadn't had time to take them off yet so it made it even worse because I didn't know until I heard him.  

I remember when Mari was about 8 weeks old she was playing with the other pups (she was 1 1/2lbs then) and got knocked over, yelped & "froze" for a minute. I thought she may have been having a seizure or something. Totally freaked me out but she snapped out of it in 10 seconds & was completely fine. I monitored her closely & well, nothing happened thank goodness. But things to happen & generally they're pretty resilient. Not always, but generally. 

I hope your baby is still doing okay & has no more issues!


----------



## Violet's Mom

Violet fell (or should I say flew) off the couch once when I was breaking up a bad fight with her and her sister Darla. She landed on her back and was just fine. She came right back for more. I was worried and going crazy but I think if anything was wrong... you'd know. 

If you're still worried, call the vet. But he sounds fine.


----------



## cocochihuahua

I remember I was holding Glitter and started to bend down to put her on the floor but as I was bending down she jumped and sort of flipped so her head went first onto our kitchens slate floor. Omg I could have cryed. I could hear her head hit it!She looked shocked for a second but then acted completely normal so I decided aginst taking her to the vet. iI still bad to this day about it.
Let us know what the vet says about your baby connorsmummy...IM sure he will be fine!


----------



## rhaubejoi

I dont know, if Zoe fell from that height, i would be in the vet's office. I can't help but think of natasha richardson's skiing accident and how she might still be alive if the bump on the head were taken seriously.


----------



## Rosiesmum

rhaubejoi said:


> I dont know, if Zoe fell from that height, i would be in the vet's office. I can't help but think of natasha richardson's skiing accident and how she might still be alive if the bump on the head were taken seriously.


I agree with you, it's quite fall and the true extent of a head injury is not always immediately apparent, especially to the average dog owner.

Better safe than sorry is my motto when it comes to my dogs...

x


----------



## FBRaRrN

Hey I hope he is ok.I drop my Harry just the other day.He Feel hard on his mouth and all he did bleed a little but didn't make him loose any teeth.I loved him and gave him a treat and he was fine.Please don't feel bad about it.He got scared and jump That is just what Harry did.


----------



## ConnersMommy

Just wanted to update everyone...Conner is doing fine. The vet said he is perfectly normal. I think he was more scared than hurt.

Thanks so much for the response and concern for my little man. 

:]


----------



## Joey's Dad

Glad to hear he is okay!


----------



## rhaubejoi

That's wonderful. I'm glad to hear he is OK.


----------



## claireeee

Glad Conner is ok xxx


----------



## Lin

Yay Conner!!!!


----------



## MChis

Glad to hear it!


----------



## eststaff

Please help my chi head butted the cabnett this morning fell on her side screaming but her legs was going frantic I picked her up but she just fell over again I cuddled her and spoke to her and she was wobble for about 5 mins now just wants to sleep ????


----------



## KittyD

You need to start a new thread, you've just bumped one from 2009. 

And I would not post on a forum really she needs to go to the vet! It's very difficult to assess the dog without being able to see it. It's really hard to say, imagine if someone told you "she'll probably be ok" and isn't? head injuries in these small dogs especially if they have an open fontanel can be fatal!

I'd ring your local emergency vet if it's after hours or your normal vet if its daytime. Good luck!


----------



## Buildthemskywards

If she's acting sleepy I strongly suggest you get to the vet.  Hope she's ok xox


----------



## 5lb chichigurl

This can be extremely serious!! I’ve seen chi’s die due to being dropped and landing on their head. Please be careful & safe with your chi’s. Accidents happen but chi’s are very sensitive!!


----------



## 5lb chichigurl

that being said we’ve dropped our little one & she too landed on her head (just assume they will because they always do they ain’t cats,) and luckily she was ok but the vet told us after had she landed a certain way on her head she could have a brain bleed and die very quickly.


----------

